# Need ISO 37 x 642 tires



## BlackRockJohhny (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello!

I recently bought the bike below.  The rims require ISO 37 x 642 tires.
I can't find the tires in the US, and the only place I can find them is a website in Italy, ilovebike.com
Unfortunately, they can't ship to the US, but they can ship anywhere in Europe.

Can anyone point me to either someplace in the US that has these tires, or how I can arrange some sort of "middle-man", in Europe that I can work with to arrange purchase and shipment to the US?

Thanks!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll help if you need someone to act as middleman.
Be aware that shipping isn't cheap though.
I did this a month or so ago for a fellow Caber and it worked out well.
PM me if you need help.
I'm in the U.K.
Darren.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 25, 2018)

Darren, having shipped many antique fishing reels both ways, post from UK is a bargain compared to post from US.


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Apr 25, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I'll help if you need someone to act as middleman.
> Be aware that shipping isn't cheap though.
> I did this a month or so ago for a fellow Caber and it worked out well.
> PM me if you need help.
> ...





Thanks for offer, Darren.

I was actually able to contact the guy I bought the bike from, and he has offered to help, so I will use him.
But, I will keep your info in case I need to do this again.
Thanks again, Darren!


----------

